
Miyamoto: Nintendo’s internal studios have ‘mastered’ the Unreal Engine - shawndumas
http://venturebeat.com/2017/02/07/miyamoto-nintendos-internal-studios-have-mastered-state-of-the-art-technologies-such-as-unreal-engine/
======
ukyrgf
> Also, even though game software developers in the U.S. and E.U. are often
> said to have superior skills to their Japanese counterparts when it comes to
> software development techniques

Is this a common thing that Japanese developers hear?

